# Cadaver Dogs on CNN



## Jared Martin (Jan 22, 2009)

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/crime/2009/02/26/ng.cadaver.dogs.search.cnn


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

She did a decent job of explaining. You could see the demo had been practiced (which I think is a great idea). I hate the term "trained alert", but that's just a personal thing.

DFrost


----------



## Jared Martin (Jan 22, 2009)

I thought so too, though I personally think she should've mentioned that not all search dogs are "bloodhounds" that require scent articles. But at any rate it was interesting so I thought I'd share it.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

David Frost said:


> You could see the demo had been practiced (which I think is a great idea). DFrost


When she started to do the demo I was sorta holding my breath thinking the dog would do something goofy. Happens to folks all the time at the wrong moments, darn dogs! Glad for her that it looked as pretty as it did. 

She is a controversial person, especially in Georgia, but I think she represents herself nicely on Nancy's show (this isn't her first appearance).


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Konnie Hein said:


> She is a controversial person, especially in Georgia, but I think she represents herself nicely on Nancy's show (this isn't her first appearance).


I've been called to GA on a case she was involved in. Someday I'll tell you story, but not on-line.

DFrost


----------

